
Razer Unveils Gaming Smartphone with 120Hz UltraMotion Display, 8GB RAM - twodayslate
https://www.cnet.com/news/razer-phone/
======
kris-s
Curious to see if Razer's continued efforts in Android gaming will tip the
scales in Android's favor. For now iOS is still the premiere mobile gaming
platform.

~~~
Qw3r7
I would say contraire, Android phones have a lot more access to the emulation
scene than iOS.

~~~
earenndil
Really? It's possible to emulate most commonly emulated platforms on ios (that
a mobile device has enough power to emulate -- obviously no wii u support).

